# Horse and Mule Seem To Be Getting Along Fine



## trailscout (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## newtrailriders (Apr 2, 2017)

They look like best buds!


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

They do look like they've decided to be buds.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Yay!


----------



## trailscout (Nov 23, 2020)

I was worried because the horse is not very active and might not be able to fend for himself. But Rusty says, that's fine..whatever you say. So it's really working out well. Tons and tons of counter conditioning to go with Rusty though. But he is super smart (we all say that huh?) and is progressing in the right direction.


----------



## trailscout (Nov 23, 2020)

Napping and eating together also...............


----------

